# THANK YOU



## bomorgan (Jun 15, 2011)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
hey everyone. i don't think i've ever posted on this website though i frequint it almost every single day. so today, i had a mishap trying to flash the beta of ICS(that new new cyanogenmod 9 posted by x13thangelx) and i got the red moto logo of doom. i've been pretty handy with my d2 since i got it late nov2010. i'm sad to say that i'm leaving the d2 community. vzw decided that they wanted to switch me to a dinc2. as excited as i am, i'm also terribly sorry that i'm leaving all of the development that's here.

i remember, reading about cm7 for the d2. testing. SBFing, flashing. refreshing the page to see if any new progress had been made. then i came across miui. changed my whole view on phones. at least from the android side. anyway, i know this isn't a mod, or anything of the sort. i thought this would be the best place for everyone to be able to see my appreciation. the MODs can move this post, delete, or whatever have you, i'm just hoping that the devs that brought my phone to life see this.

i apologize for never posting more, and becoming more in tune with everyone, i didn't want to seem like a pest filling up forums with junk like TY, or help my _______ isn't working. i think that's a nuisance. maybe it is, maybe not.

i'll wrap this up. thank you again to
jbird
revnumbers
beanstown
jrummy
metiC
ace
framework
fab-apex
dxc
jakebites
everyone before and after.

thank you all for making this community so friendly and welcoming.

goodluck in future devving and keeping the d2 alive for as long as the OG if not longer.

-Bo Morgan


----------



## problematic (Feb 4, 2012)

Gotta say I strongly agree. With such a horrible situation bootloader-wise it's a surprise the devs are up to the challenge. In a way though we do have the best of the best developers as a result. Look at all the work they've done just lately: ICS when Motorola won't even devote any resources to despite having a team they pay to do this stuff. And even if they chose to release it (they won't), it'd be what, 6-months down the road from now? Very impressive, especially considering so much has to be worked-around.


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

They wont because there is no money in it for them. They focus on newer phones so customers spend money on new phones. Everytime I go into verizon corporate store and tell them i am rooted, and that my battery life and performance is almost as good as what they have stock, they find another customer to sell a contract or a phone to. No lie! But yes, we are lucky to have such intelligent rom developers! I would have threw my androids away if it wasnt for em  <3


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

